# Cirrus vs. Cirrus X - Wooster Users



## Brocha Latina (Oct 15, 2019)

Has any Wooster users tested Wooster's new Cirrus X covers yet? :vs_worry: I've been using the Cirrus covers, but I have not tried the X's and was wondering if anyone has any feedback so far.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Sounds like they hired a new marketing intern...Should have called it Cirrus _FTP _to keep their branding consistent.


----------



## Brocha Latina (Oct 15, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Sounds like they hired a new marketing intern...Should have called it Cirrus _FTP _to keep their branding consistent.


*@cocomonkeynuts*, so I take it you haven't tried it yet. No marketing intern here; but thanks for your non-helpful and sarcastic feedback. :vs_clap:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brocha Latina said:


> *@cocomonkeynuts*, so I take it you haven't tried it yet. No marketing intern here; but thanks for your non-helpful and sarcastic feedback. :vs_clap:



Not sarcastic, I sell wooster products... 



For some reason wooster didn't make this in a 1/2" nap so I won't bother ordering them.


----------



## scoobsmcgee (Jul 27, 2019)

Brocha Latina said:


> Has any Wooster users tested Wooster's new Cirrus X covers yet? :vs_worry: I've been using the Cirrus covers, but I have not tried the X's and was wondering if anyone has any feedback so far.


Cirrus X, in my understanding, is designed to compete directly with Purdy Colossus. Supposedly even the same fabric. Only comes in 3/4". I think price will be an issue though, definitely more expensive than the Colossus. Rolls out pretty much how the Colossus does, from personal and contractor feedback.


----------

